# My puppy does not bark



## Lilly's Mom (Jun 3, 2009)

Lilly my 5 month old puppy does not bark at all in the house. She wines occasionally, like if she has to go out to go the bathroom, otherwise she's quiet all the time! The only time I have heard her bark is when she is playing with another dog. We adopted her 3 weeks ago from a shelter. She has adapted beautifully and is very friendly with everyone so I do not believe that it's from shyness. Believe me we are not complaining but would like to know if this is normal? Any thoughts?




Lilly with her new favorite toy!


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Nala only barks when she's trying to get Elvis to play with her, or if something spooks her a little. I don't know if it's normal, but she only barks around other dogs too.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

My dogs are like that, too, and I'm glad of it! Some dogs just aren't barkers.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

My Belle never barked until we got Penny. Now she barks at Penny sometimes when they are playing and sometimes when people walk down the street. Penny barks ALL THE TIME, lol. 

Enjoy the quiet while it lasts


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Jake was like that when we got him at 5 months. For the first month or two he never barked. He came out of that shell. While he doesn't just bark to hear himself, he does bark at the doorbell, people knocking on the door. However, he just whines to go out and groans and makes other funny vocalizations for anything non-alerting.

Enjoy it while you can


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Corona didn't find her voice until she was nearly a year old I believe. She still very rarely barks, thankfully.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Donatello's a year or something and only barks at cat... But he growls menacingly at anything/anyone else. lol!

I kind of like it, once a dog starts barking and they like the sound of their voice... It's hard to get'em to stop! lol!


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

Lucy doesn't bark much either  Only when she's playing! I think some dogs just aren't big barkers.


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

My Boston Terrier rarely barks. He only barks when he wants you to play with him. I think this is a common trait of this breed. He's got the whining thing down pat, though LOL


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

She may just be getting used to you guys.

Maddie didnt bark for the first couple of months-we got her at 5 months. Now she's not much of a barker, but does once or twice-growls mostly-when she is being protective. Not at other dogs, just at strange sounds, people at the door, people around the car, people at the vet....


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

We got Bella when she was between 5 and 6 months. She is now about 9 months old and we have only heard her bark a handful of times and that was only at our little dog trying to get him to play. It was one growly little bark and that's it. She doesn't bark when the others bark, she doesn't bark at people, door bells, noises. The other two can be barking their fool heads off at the fence and she just sits between them quietly watching. It's actually a nice trait!


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll trade ya!! Kina our 11 and a half weeks old Cavachon will not stop barking. They're playfull barks but I can't get her to be quiet.

You try to dicipline her and she'll bark back at you!!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Lola used to bark excessively when I first got her. She would bark non stop when in her crate if I wasn't right there and also bark non stop when I was outside. Fortunately I taught her not to bark when I am not around. Now the only time she does bark is occasionally when I am coming in the parking lot and occasionally at another dog at the dog park.

The other day a friend's wife was here while her husband and I went out. Lola did not bark when we left and laid down when we were gone. His wife was saying that a few minutes before we arrived back Lola perked up and started heading towards the door. Seems like Lola can hear my truck coming before humans can because his wife did not hear it until we were right out front.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

Might take a while before your pooch starts barking. You've had her for 3 weeks...so she make not be completely comfortable either. Just wait a little while. 

Also can have something to do with her breed. Spitz for instance are not very vocal (when compared to others), I know my Junior isn't (he's a spitz) but our doxie is....UGH too much of a talker...could also be because she's a girl.LOL.JK!!! 

Hehehe I agree with Emily and Shadow, Enjoy it while you can!!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

Kina_A said:


> I'll trade ya!! Kina our 11 and a half weeks old Cavachon will not stop barking. They're playfull barks but I can't get her to be quiet.
> 
> You try to dicipline her and she'll bark back at you!!


That's because as a female she always has to get the last word in.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Lolas_Dad said:


> That's because as a female she always has to get the last word in.


lol!! Too funny!!  But it makes perfect sense!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I was going to say, hopefully you aren't complaining!  Our Elkhound didn't bark forever after we first got him, and he's about 5/6 years old. I thought, "Oh, how sad, he never found his voice." and taught him to speak. Now I REALLY regret my actions.


----------

